# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Zeitgeist  - nje fryme e re

## Baptist

Zeitgeist, sic arrij te kuptoj une, eshte nje "Levizje" e re e nje ethosi njerzish te lindur ne civilizimin e sotem mbi te arriturat e pergjithshme te njerezimit ne fundshekullit qe predeterminojne kerkesat dhe nevojat e _njeriut te mileniumit te ri_ per nje varg kushtesh te reja te rendit, vlerave dhe mbi te gjitha, lirive te njeriut te frymezuar edukuar e civilizuar, mbi arritjet e jashtzakonshme te shoqerise se shekullit te kaluar.

Ky njeri, nuk mund te ndertoje jeten mbi konceptet, normat, parimet dhe vlereat e definuara, tash nje, apo dy e shume shekuj me pare. 

Zeitgeist - eshte fjale gjermane, literalisht: _Shpirti i Shekullit_. (Por ka me teper kuptime).

Kohe me pare kane lansuar dy video perzentuese:
*2007*






*2008*





Ata qe i kan shikuar jane te mireseardhur te shprehin mendimet dhe qendrimet e tyre ne lidhje me permbajtjen po edhe me vet filozofine e levizjes pa ngurim, -te tjereve u uroj shikim te mbare.
(Filmat jane te gjate por shume interesant)

----------


## Zëu_s

Ja edhe ne gjuhen gjermane, per ata qe e kuptojne gjermanishten me mire se anglishten:

*2007*






*2008*

----------


## Zëu_s

Me t'vertete ia vlene ti shikoni keta dy filma, sidomos ju fetaret/religjiozet.

----------


## crazy_diamond

in italiano,per ata qe kuptojne italishten me mire se anglishten dhe gjermanishten

*2007*


http://video.google.ca/videoplay?doc...+italian&hl=en


*2008*

----------


## Smth_Poetic

si kam pare filmat , ama ma do mendja qe eshte nje fryme nihiliste me cka pershkroi baptisti. 
pioneret e bakuninit po dalin ne drite mbas nje erresire shume dekadash qe ata kaluan.

----------


## Darius

Pse mendon qe eshte nje fryme nihiliste? Nga pershkrimi i baptistit nuk del asgje e tille. Megjithate do beje mire ti shihje te dy pjeset. Eshte nje koleksion relativisht i mire i disa nga teorive konspirative me te fuqishme te fundshekullit 20 dhe keto vitet e para te shek 21. Gjykimi eshte personal ndersa ideja qe percon eshte shume sociale. Wake up people !!!

----------


## Baptist

> Ja edhe ne gjuhen gjermane, per ata qe e kuptojne gjermanishten me mire se anglishten:
> 
> *2007*
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...72241371195960
> 
> *2008*
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...37690187652&hl


Zeu_s, faleminderit per kontributin. Gjermanet paskan bere nje pune te mire me perkthimin e te dyve.




> in italiano,per ata qe kuptojne italishten me mire se anglishten dhe gjermanishten
> 
> http://video.google.it/videoplay?doc...06660448941414
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L-6O7DvFiE


crazy_diamond, faleminderit gjithashtu. Po te gjesh filmin e pare te plote ne italisht do te ishte nje "plus" me shume per ata qe nuk kuptojne dy gjuhet tjera.
Sepse pjesa e pare (2007) eshte shume me interesante, e per shume kend ndricuese.



> si kam pare filmat , ama ma do mendja qe eshte nje fryme nihiliste me cka pershkroi baptisti. 
> pioneret e bakuninit po dalin ne drite mbas nje erresire shume dekadash qe ata kaluan.


Smth_Poetic, nuk e di prej nga e nxore kete"fryme nihiliste" nga fjalet me te cilat e pershkrova, e sidomos kur thua qe nuk e ke pare as filmin. Ajo qe shkrova une eshte perkundrazi nje dere optimizmi ndersa fryma qe percon permbajtja e filmit, me teper se dicka qe secili prej nesh e ndien si domosdoshmeri...

Pastaj perse nuk po flet shqip - cka eshte bakunini?




> Pse mendon qe eshte nje fryme nihiliste? Nga pershkrimi i baptistit nuk del asgje e tille. Megjithate do beje mire ti shihje te dy pjeset. Eshte nje koleksion relativisht i mire i disa nga teorive konspirative me te fuqishme te fundshekullit 20 dhe keto vitet e para te shek 21. Gjykimi eshte personal ndersa ideja qe percon eshte shume sociale. Wake up people !!!


Une jam i bindur se kjo fryme do ta pushtoje globin dhe se shume lehte mund te shnderrohet ne levizje globale t egjithe njerezimit. Sic ke mundur ta veresh - nje varg pikepamjesh rrijne ne pajtim te plote me kerkesat tona dhe vizionet tona ndaj rrethanave te shoqerise se tejkaluar ne te cilen jetojme. 

Shumekush qe nuk i ka ende te artikuluara keto gjera ne domenin  racional - permbajtjen e tyre do ta perjetoje si nje *ndricim shpirteror* klasik dhe perjetim spiritual. 

Sic kam deklaruar ne nje shkrim me heret, ndonese nuk besoj ne telepati kam filluar te dyshoj ne ekzistimin e nje forme te indukcionit mendtal rruzullor te njerezimit si nje teresi unitet ideshe.

Sic kam thene - nje rend i ri shoqeror dhe i avancuar - thjeshte do te kerkoje mbeshtetje ne bazat e organizimit Kanunor, i cili rregullon jeten shteterore pa kurrfare nevoje per struktura qeverisese.

Por megjithate "indikcioni" mendor per te cilin fola ne fakt funksionon permes qarkullimit te informatave, dhe kur ato jane te mjaftueshme per te prodhuar nje konkluze- individe te ndryshem pa asnje lidhje te mundmshe nga e gjithe bota do te fillojne te mendojne per te njejten gje.

Pershendetje @all

----------


## Borix

Implikimet ne ate dokumentar jane tejet te renda. Per shembull, pavaresia e Kosoves eshte nje instance e inskenimeve "te elites", sipas kuptimit te zeitgeist qe shprehet vazhdimisht aty. Pjesa e dyte, economic hitmen, e ben me te qarte nje gje te tille, nese mendojme presionin qe pati Mali i Zi per te njohur pavaresine, perfshire Maqedonine... Gjithesesi, ne te vegjlit s'do t'i marrim vesh te gjitha...

----------


## PantherTouch

Addendum pjesa I eshte vetem siperfaqja e sistemit bankar. Nuk ka aspak konspiracion, madje perkundrazi shpjegohet sistemi bankar shqeto dhe sakte. Eshte minimumi per te kuptuar dicka nga sistemet bankare te vendeve perendimore. "The money masters" po qe ka konspiracion dhe qe te ben te hapesh syte dhe te kuptosh qe si ka mundesi qe shteti me i fuqishem ne bote ka pasur me shume presidente te vrare se c'do shtet tjeter. Te kuptosh qe boten s'e levizin aspak qeverite apo presidentet.

Pjesa III  nga ana tjeter per mendimin tim eshte nje irritim i brendshem i autoreve duke pare sa e veshtire eshte te dalesh kunder bankiereve, korporatave dhe te medhenjve dhe e vetmja zgjidhje per ta eshte ndryshimi i rendit boteror ne sistem jo qeverises. Pjesa III eshte e kunderta e mesazhit te Zeitgeist I. Per mendimin tim e vetmja gje qe po e mban boten akoma jo-teresisht ne doren e "te fuqishmeve" eshte pikerisht nacionalizmi. Eshte pikerisht larmia e rraces njerezore qe e ben ate kocke te forte per tu ngrene nga nje grup elite. Nje grup elitar mund te kontrolloje nje shtet apo dy, por jo nje larmi rracash.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

baptist kur te kem kohe do i shoh filmat . 

ps: bakunini eshte Bakunin....Michael Bakunin . Nje anarkist revolucionar rus ,nqs e ke degjuar. 
Me sa po kuptoj ti te njejten gje po kerkon pak a shume .

----------


## Zëu_s

> Zeu_s, faleminderit per kontributin. Gjermanet paskan bere nje pune te mire me perkthimin e te dyve.


Me ndere qofsh, por fatkeqsisht filmin e dyte nuk e gjeta dot te synkronizuar (perkthyer me fjale e jo me shkrim).

Kur jemi te synkronizimi, a ka dikush nga forumistet deshire, kohe, aftesi dhe zë te bukur qe ti synkronizoj keta dy filma ne gjuhen shqipe, sidomos ate te parin. 

P.sh. ti Darius nuk perton te beshe perkthime dhe shkrime gjigante ketu ne forum, mos perto se paku nje perkthim me shkrim ta beshe, e pastaj do e gjejme dikend tjeter qe ta synkronizoj, qe te mos ia ngarkojme te gjitha vetem njerit. Natyrisht qe bene edhe dikush tjeter ti perktheje keta dy filma.




> pjesa e pare (2007) eshte shume me interesante, e per shume kend ndricuese.


Pjesa e pare eshte me t'vertet ndriquese, dhe me leht per ta kuptuar.




> Sic kam deklaruar ne nje shkrim me heret, ndonese nuk besoj ne telepati kam filluar te dyshoj ne ekzistimin e nje forme te indukcionit mendtal rruzullor te njerezimit si nje teresi unitet ideshe.


Mua personalisht me ndodhin shpesh here gjera (se paku 1 here ne jave po) qe me detyrojne te mendoj per ekzistencen e telepatise, por ma mer mendja qe eshte me teper te kuptuarit e njerzve, gjerave, gjendjeve etj. qe na rrethojne sesa "telepati". Me lexue njerin, thot populli. Ne kete rast me lexue pak ma shum se vetem njerin.  :buzeqeshje: 




> Sic kam thene - nje rend i ri shoqeror dhe i avancuar - thjeshte do te kerkoje mbeshtetje ne bazat e organizimit Kanunor, i cili rregullon jeten shteterore pa kurrfare nevoje per struktura qeverisese.


Sa ti rrehin ni damare bankave qendrore anglo-amerikane, s'bahet kjo. 
Sepse siç e pame ne film, Presidentet, qeverite dhe popullata e ketyre shteteve jan totalisht te pafuqishme ndaj tyre. Nese nje levizje e tille tregon suksesin me te vogel, atehere te jemi me se te sigurt qe do te filloj lufta e trete botrore, pa kurrfar dyshimi.

----------


## Darius

> Addendum pjesa I eshte vetem siperfaqja e sistemit bankar. Nuk ka aspak konspiracion, madje perkundrazi shpjegohet sistemi bankar shqeto dhe sakte. Eshte minimumi per te kuptuar dicka nga sistemet bankare te vendeve perendimore. "The money masters" po qe ka konspiracion dhe qe te ben te hapesh syte dhe te kuptosh qe si ka mundesi qe shteti me i fuqishem ne bote ka pasur me shume presidente te vrare se c'do shtet tjeter. Te kuptosh qe boten s'e levizin aspak qeverite apo presidentet.
> 
> Pjesa III  nga ana tjeter per mendimin tim eshte nje irritim i brendshem i autoreve duke pare sa e veshtire eshte te dalesh kunder bankiereve, korporatave dhe te medhenjve dhe e vetmja zgjidhje per ta eshte ndryshimi i rendit boteror ne sistem jo qeverises. Pjesa III eshte e kunderta e mesazhit te Zeitgeist I. Per mendimin tim e vetmja gje qe po e mban boten akoma jo-teresisht ne doren e "te fuqishmeve" eshte pikerisht nacionalizmi. Eshte pikerisht larmia e rraces njerezore qe e ben ate kocke te forte per tu ngrene nga nje grup elite. Nje grup elitar mund te kontrolloje nje shtet apo dy, por jo nje larmi rracash.


I couldn't agree more. Ne fakt Zeitgeist eshte bazuar shume ne analizat e Alex Jones, sidomos ato mbi 9/11 dhe pjesa tjeter eshte materiali i grumbulluar ne vite ku peshen kryesore e ka Jordan Maxwell. Une personalisht Zeitgeist (te dy ata) do ja bashkangjitja edhe ketij dokumentari tjeter:







E gjykoj nje must per te gjithe ata qe duan te kuptojne me shum mesazhin e Zeitgeist dhe qe duan te hapin syte per ate qe po ndodh rreth nesh.

----------


## Arpos

Dokumentar antikrishter, dhe per mos e quajtur atë "antikrishter", autori perdor nje fjal shum banale duke then qe eshte "njesoj per te gjitha fet", ne fakt, jo te gjitha fet ngjajn njera me tjetren. Nëse ndokush me kopjon mua, at here ai qenka gabim e un me te drejt ? Kurse ne dokemtarin e mesiperm, nuk eshte keshtu. Sikurse logjika te jet offside. 

Dokumentar i kot, këto qe u than i kem dit.

----------


## crazy_diamond

çja fut kot ti more????


paske ik per lesh ti :perqeshje:

----------


## Darius

> Dokumentar antikrishter, dhe per mos e quajtur atë "antikrishter", autori perdor nje fjal shum banale duke then qe eshte "njesoj per te gjitha fet", ne fakt, jo te gjitha fet ngjajn njera me tjetren. Nëse ndokush me kopjon mua, at here ai qenka gabim e un me te drejt ? Kurse ne dokemtarin e mesiperm, nuk eshte keshtu. Sikurse logjika te jet offside. 
> 
> Dokumentar i kot, këto qe u than i kem dit.


Arpos fatmiresisht jo te gjithe ne kete bote e shohin realitetin si te krishtere e antikrishtere, muslimane e antimusliman. Une i bashkohem idese se autorit, fete jane njesoj dhe te gjitha nje surrat kane. Kete mos e ngaterro me besimin tek Krijuesi. Fete jane krijuar per te manipuluar mendjen njerezore. Sa me heret te kuptohet kjo, aq me mire eshte per njerezimin.

----------


## Arpos

Darius, mos don te na thuash qe ligji eshte i pa nevojshëm. Me rëndesi eshte qe te egzistoje Gjykatësi ??? Se kam te kjart kete.

----------


## Darius

Ligji? Arpos ligji eshte krijuar qe te sigurojne mbrojtjen dhe zbatimin e drejtesise, jo qe te corodise mendjen e njerezve dhe ti hedhe ata kunder njeri tjetrit. Ai nuk eshte ligj po kob dhe fete jane kobi i njerezimit. E kane ngerthyer ate keq prej 2 mije vjetesh dhe po ja zene frymen deri sa ti dali shpirti.

p.s. E rihapa kete shkrim per te kundershtuar dhe njehere shembullin qe ke dhene. Ne rastin konkret krahasimi ligj gjykates - krijues fe eshte tejet i gabuar. Ligjet jane bere nga njerezit per njerezit. E kupton ndryshimin besoj? *Tjetra, do ishte mire qe kjo teme te mbetet per ate qe eshte hapur dhe jo per fe e besime. Nese nuk jeni ne gjendje te argumentoni ate qe eshte shkruar pa e perzjere me elementa fetare atehere me mire mos merret pjese fare. Nuk do e kthejme cdo nenforum e cdo teme ne FE.*

----------


## javan

Nje indoktrinim qe kerkon te crrenjose nje indoktrinim tjeter. Kafte te shkeputura nga konteksti, te keqkuptuara por te lidhura bashke me zinxhir te arte, qe te marrin me shume kuptim. Per te qare hallin.

Peytja qe kam une eshte:A eshte rendi (shoqeror ose boteror, nuk ka rendesi) qe ben njeriun, apo njeriu qe ben rendin? Kam menduar te dyten. Me sa duket qenkam ne minoritet.




> Une jam i bindur se kjo fryme do ta pushtoje globin ...
> Shumekush qe nuk i ka ende te artikuluara keto gjera ne domenin  racional - permbajtjen e tyre do ta perjetoje si nje *ndricim shpirteror* klasik dhe perjetim spiritual. 
> 
> Sic kam deklaruar ne nje shkrim me heret, ndonese nuk besoj ne telepati kam filluar te dyshoj ne ekzistimin e nje forme te indukcionit mendtal rruzullor te njerezimit si nje teresi unitet ideshe....
> 
> Sic kam thene - nje rend i ri shoqeror dhe i avancuar - thjeshte do te kerkoje mbeshtetje ne bazat e organizimit Kanunor, i cili rregullon jeten shteterore pa kurrfare nevoje per struktura qeverisese.
> 
> Por megjithate "indikcioni" mendor per te cilin fola ne fakt funksionon permes qarkullimit te informatave, dhe kur ato jane te mjaftueshme per te prodhuar nje konkluze- individe te ndryshem pa asnje lidhje te mundmshe nga e gjithe bota do te fillojne te mendojne per te njejten gje.
> 
> Pershendetje @all


Teknologjia nuk mund te zevendesoje moralin. Kanuni nuk behet me teknologji por me moral. Dhe une kete nuk e shoh ne kete sistem, ose e mendoj ate si absolutisht absolutisht te pamundur ne sistemin e ri Zeitgeist komunist-anarkist-ruso-kinezo-indian! 

Shpjegimi per bankat...Uhaaaaaa-HA.

----------


## Darius

Javan, lum ti per boten ku jeton  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## javan

Preferoj te kem bote se sa te mos kem.

----------

